
Show HN: Open source security tools (top 100) with weekly ranking - mboelen
https://linuxsecurity.expert/security-tools/top-100/
======
mboelen
Hi HN!

This is Michael, a tool author myself. I created this project to have an up-
to-date database source for Linux security topics. Starting with security
tools and have them categorized and ranked. The goal is to allow people find
the right security tool and information for the job, quick and easy.

Sharing the project here to ask for feedback and ideas on how to further
improve it. Anything that you love to see?

Disclaimer: to ensure the project stays around and continues to receive
development, we put in company resources (hence the footer and training). The
paid training will help will fuel the development and pay for the hosting
costs.

------
bradknowles
How is this better than the list at
[http://sectools.org/](http://sectools.org/) ?

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate having multiple sources of information,
multiple points of view, etc.... but I am honestly interested to learn what
you thought was lacking in the existing resources that are already out there,
what you compared against, and what makes you better/unique compared to them.

